# Acting funny with the kids



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

Would like some advice, I have a 4 year old male v, his always been nerves around boys and I have a 7 year old step son and copper is always so "on edge" when he is around and follows him about as if to worn him off! 
I have a 10 year old step daughter who copper loves! 
I know when he was a pup my nephew was very nerves around him and since then he does like boys! 
He has nipped my step son about 3 years ago but he was trying to take his bone! Human training has also happen since then. 
Copper was funny for about a year but then seemed fine with him, still weary but would play with him and cuddle him on the sofa. 
My step son is loud and often jumps about pretending his a transformer and gets over excited and I think this is what makes copper funny. 
He seems to have taken a step back and had become really funny with him again. 

I'm terrified that he is going to bite him. 
What training can I do to get him to "like" my step son? 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a fairly recent thread where biting is discussed:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,36137.0.html

Just click on the link. Hope this helps!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Adelle, it might be a good idea to work with your step son rather than Copper. He's doing things that Copper not only doesn't understand, but finds frightening. This is a good exercise in sensitivity, anyways. 

Tell your stepson that Copper doesn't like or understand the sudden loud noises, or the unexpected movements associated with his being a transformer. Your step son is probably assuming Copper understands and likes this the way humans do, with time ,he can learn to understand that not everyone (or everything) experiences your step son the way your step son intends.

Then, it's a really good idea to teach him appropriate ways to play with and interact with Copper...doggie toys, throwing a ball, etc...all under your supervision so both get the reassurance they need to do this correctly.

V's typically love everyone, but that's after they establish a trusting relationship...you have to help both establish that.


----------

